# Will my Burton Ruler boots fit Rome 390 Boss Bindings?



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

You should be able to get the Ruler to fit pretty much anything. I have used the older Ruler and was able to get a great fit with diverse binders - K2 Cinch, Spark Blaze / Burner, Union Force MC, Flow (M9 I think) 

Could it be that you have the wrong boot / binding size combo? E.g., if the boots are 12 and the binder is S/M - yah, you'll have problems for sure 

Other than this - play with heelcup, strap, and highback lean adjustments, you should be able to get a good fit!


----------



## speaktobrett (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for your response buddy.

It was a size 11 Burton Ruler boot, and a L/XL Rome 390 Boss set of Bindings


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

It will work, I rode for a little bit with a Burton Ambush size 12 with L/XL 2012 390 boss's and the bindings are perrrfect! will work for sure, I think the gap might be from the foreword lean because it is absolutely zero. I rode it and its fine, you can rotate the highback as well to help


----------



## speaktobrett (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys, much appreciated!


----------

